# Siberian Cat??



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello Everyone,
So I recently adopted a 5 month old kitten from the SPCA. He has so much personality and very distinct qualities, so I decided to do some breed research. Apparently Siberian cats are not too common in the U.S., but here is why I think he may be one:
1. He loves to play fetch and follow me around the house(sometimes he even wakes me up by dropping his favorite ball on my chest)
2. He doesnt meow, just chirps and purrs
3. His physical features...I thought he looked funny when he would sit, and now i see that it is because his front legs are shorter than his back legs. He has a very round belly, and is growing extremely fast. He was almost 7 lbs. When I last took him to the vet about 2 weeks ago(He is about 5 1/2 months old now) His ears and paws have tufts, and his eyes are green towards the center and slightly yellow around the outside. He also doesnt shed at all...(I have never had a kitten and maybe it is just because he is young)

I know that without papers he is a DLH but i am just curious. He also had a corneal ulcer , and I was thinking maybe that had something to do with why he ended up at the SPCA. 

His name is Banjo  his picture is my profile pic(I will post some more pictures later when I get home) 

Thanks! Any feedback is appreciated!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Of course it's_ possible_ but since they are rare it's not likely.



shan841 said:


> 1. He loves to play fetch and follow me around the house(sometimes he even wakes me up by dropping his favorite ball on my chest)


My guy is a big fetcher and will do it for ages and I know other members with purebreds and moggies alike play fetch with their kitties. I've woken up buried in toys as well. Sometimes I swear he thinks i'm dead when I'm sleeping and he's trying to hide my body.... 



shan841 said:


> 2. He doesnt meow, just chirps and purrs


Some cats just aren't big meowers. We just recently had a member who said they'd had their cat for ages and not a peep when suddenly one day at the vet it meowed. 



shan841 said:


> 3. His physical features...I thought he looked funny when he would sit, and now i see that it is because his front legs are shorter than his back legs.


I've been wondering if that's not something in growing. My guy is 9 months old now and I've noticed that he doesn't grow...evenly. His back end grows first and then his front end catches up with it...it stays like that for a little bit and suddenly I notice he looks like a dragster again. I wonder if that is what you are seeing.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

The pictures pretty small but he looks like a Fluffalupagus to me.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

you don't list where you are located. But I can say I had a cat that was pear shaped to me. She had heavy long back legs compared to relative lighter shorter front quarters. She had tufted ears and feet and a well rounded belly, as well as what we called Pantaloons. She had yellow/green eyes She never meowed, but made other sounds which is why she was named Squeek. Anyway she was a DSH with some bobcat in her. which was not that uncommon in the area I lived in. I am not sure how common Bobcats are now in most areas, but they were seen in that area back then. I lost her in 2010 to cancer, she was a few months shy of 17.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

It's extremely unlikely that you scored a Siberian from a shelter, even a Siberian mix. The characteristics you've mentioned are common in many breeds and domestics and are not unique to Siberians. 

The round belly is likely a indicator of an imminent growth spurt...I've always found kittens to get a fat little belly and then all of a sudden they're bigger. I've also found that kittens don't typically shed until close to a year old and they've gone through a couple of season changes.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

Dave_ph said:


> The pictures pretty small but he looks like a Fluffalupagus to me.


 
that would have been my next guess


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

BotanyBlack said:


> you don't list where you are located. But I can say I had a cat that was pear shaped to me. She had heavy long back legs compared to relative lighter shorter front quarters. She had tufted ears and feet and a well rounded belly, as well as what we called Pantaloons. She had yellow/green eyes She never meowed, but made other sounds which is why she was named Squeek. Anyway she was a DSH with some bobcat in her. which was not that uncommon in the area I lived in. I am not sure how common Bobcats are now in most areas, but they were seen in that area back then. I lost her in 2010 to cancer, she was a few months shy of 17.


Interesting, I am in Baltimore, MD. I think we have bobcats around here but he came from a city shelter far away from any bobcats


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

ok here are some better pics, sorry if some are blurry he didnt want to sit still!

Banjo - Imgur


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

shan841 said:


> ok here are some better pics, sorry if some are blurry he didnt want to sit still!
> 
> Banjo - Imgur


I think he looks more like a Maine **** than a Siberian.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Looks like a bi-color Ragamuffin to me.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

well, whatever he is I love him. I was thinking maybe raggamuffin too because he turns into jello when you pick him up. Do you guys think he will be big? He is about 5 1/5 months and around 7 lbs


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

If he's Raggamuffinish the males run from 15 to 20 lbs


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

MowMow said:


> I think he looks more like a Maine **** than a Siberian.


NFC is a possibility too, NFCs and Siberians both have slightly longer rear legs while the MCC has a very rectangular appearance.
There's a a site that shows the differences between the Siberian and the NFC and MCC.
Regardless of his ancestry he looks like he's going to grow up to be a big handsome cat.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Not Siberian, but more likely Maine Coone. Siberians are not a common breed, and they have smaller more widely spaced ears, also no dip in nose profile, both breeds have ear tufts. Most kittens don't shed until they in their adult coat, and then with a seasonal change.....early spring, and late fall. MC males are big cats 15 lbs. ++ slow to reach their full growth around 4 yrs. Whatever his background is, he's a very handsome boy.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

i didnt think maine **** because the tips of his ears are not pointy like most maine coons. Is that what "tufted" ears means? He has really long hair on the inside of his ears but not so much at the points.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Tufted means the hairs coming out of the inside of the ear. The points are called Lynx Points.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

thanks guys!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

shan841 said:


> i didnt think maine **** because the tips of his ears are not pointy like most maine coons. Is that what "tufted" ears means? He has really long hair on the inside of his ears but not so much at the points.


Siberians also have lynx-like tuft ears. This is how my girl Meatball's ears look like. She is a pure breed Siberian.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

Meatball is gorgeous!


----------

